
Ask HN: Autostart BitTorrent - masthead
Today, one of my colleagues got fired because he was downloading movies the previous night at his residence via BitTorrent. Next morning at the office, it autostarted the previous night downloads and was asked to leave for no fault of his(because using torrents in our office is illegal)<p>Isn&#x27;t it high time to stop autostarting applications?
======
senior_james
It's really not 'no fault of his'. There are ways to stop it from auto-
starting. I even have an app that kills my torrent application if it doesn't
detect my VPN.

~~~
sjs382
Agreed. Also, use your work device for work and your own device for personal
stuff.

